# No Photo after develop in Cs6 back to Lr6.7



## Kroontje (Nov 1, 2016)

I got a problem with Lr to Cs6 and back.

A Photo from Lr 6.7 send to Ps6. I clone something and more. Send it back to Lr after saving. In the Develop mode. I get nothing to see...Then there is no Photo select! Then I have to go to the library to select the photo again and press the D key..Is this a bug?
Or something else?

Kroontje


----------



## Deleted member 39308 (Nov 1, 2016)

In the Develop module you are processing the currently selected file. If you use edit in Photoshop from Lightroom this will send the file to Photoshop. When you save the file from Photoshop it will save as either a TIFF or PSD file depending on your settings in the same folder as the raw file. If you want to then process this Photoshop file in Lightroom then you will need to go into the library or filmstrip to select the new PSD/TIFF file.


----------



## Kroontje (Nov 1, 2016)

Hello Ad

When the photo is send to CS6 it's allready turn to a Tiff file. This is done in Lr with the Lr settings (develop).
That i must go to the library now is new for me. Never happend before...The Photo was always selected in the develop mode when i go back from Cs6..
I think that it happend after i upgrade to Lr 6.7


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Nov 1, 2016)

I can't reproduce it. If I send a photo from Lightroom to Photoshop while in the develop module, the tiff comes back in the develop module the moment I save it in Photoshop.


----------



## Kroontje (Nov 1, 2016)

That is correct. That works all the time in de older versions of Lr.  I think it is a bug in Lr 6.7.
If i go to the library the Photo is there (tiff file) But normal it opens in Develop mode of Lr..after saving in Cs6


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Nov 1, 2016)

Kroontje said:


> That is correct. That works all the time in de older versions of Lr.  I think it is a bug in Lr 6.7.
> If i go to the library the Photo is there (tiff file) But normal it opens in Develop mode of Lr..after saving in Cs6



I'm not using an older version... Perhaps it's a Windows-only bug?


----------



## clee01l (Nov 1, 2016)

Kroontje said:


> That is correct. That works all the time in de older versions of Lr.  I think it is a bug in Lr 6.7.
> If i go to the library the Photo is there (tiff file) But normal it opens in Develop mode of Lr..after saving in Cs6


If it is a bug, it probably has something to do with CS6(PS13) which is never going to get another revision. If you have a RAW file in LR Develop and send a TIFF to PS13. this is not the same file in LR Develop, but a new File.  However if you start with a TIFF in LR Develop, you need to specify that the file sent to PS13 is the original and not the original w/LR adjustments. 

Some interesting tests with PSCC2015.5.1 and LRCC2015.7.  If you start with a RAW file in LR, the RAW file is opened in PSCC and the TIFF file is sent back to LR and becomes the new object of the develop editor.   More importantly, Now if you use the "Save As" option in PSCC, the "Save As" file is returned to LRCC and it is cataloged too. This "Save As" option behavior is new as "Save As" used to lose your file and it was not automatically sync'd back to the LR Catalog file.   Further more, the last file saved or "Save As'd" in PSCC is automatically the one that has focus in LR Develop or Library. 

The further PSCC is removed from PS13, the more apparent that CS6 users are only shooting themselves in the foot by not subscribing.


----------



## Kroontje (Nov 2, 2016)

Oké Clee

But Lr is making a TIFF file from a RAW file. That Tiff is opened in Cs6. So the Tiff is already in de library...After developing in Cs6 I choose Save. When that is done I close Cs6.  Normally the Tiff files is detect by Lr in the Develop mode...

Maybe it's that Cs6 getting to old for the latest Lr version.??

I hope you know what I means....my English is that good


----------



## Deleted member 39308 (Nov 2, 2016)

The TIFF file is returned to Develop in my setup Windows 10/Lightroom/Photoshop CC if I have the raw file open in Develop. If I am in the Library module and right click edit in Photoshop the TIFF file thumbnail is selected in Lightroom when Photoshop closes.

Doubt this is a CS6 issue as it just simply writing a file to the folder and you do see the TIFF file back in Lightroom. A long shot try turning off use the graphics card under preferences > performance


----------



## Kroontje (Nov 3, 2016)

Thanks Ad

It seems you right about that the problem is with Cs6. I can live with it. Two more mouse clicks  With the graphics card i will try.


----------



## Kroontje (Dec 5, 2016)

It is a problem in Lr 6.7.


----------



## DuongHuong1508 (Dec 7, 2016)

Hiiii. That is correct. That works all the time in de older versions of Lr. I think it is a bug in Lr 6.7.
If i go to the library the Photo is there (tiff file) But normal it opens in Develop mode of Lr..after saving in Cs6


----------



## Kroontje (Dec 7, 2016)

Correct Same problem.

The different is, when a click right on a picture and select Edit in > Adobe CS6 or Silver Efex Pro 2 
I get this problem.
But when i click below on Silver Efex Pro 2 There is no problem and the photo opens after CS6.
So the problem is in the  EDIT from Lr!


----------

